# Back home again



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi all - just a quick post to let you know I arrived home safely with no glitches after spending quality time with a wonderful group of people. What more can I say, it was a privilege to meet and spend time with yaw’l. I only hope you enjoyed it a much as I did. 

Just about jet lagged out now so God bless all. Until I arise again like a phoenix from the ashes of an exhausted man may your casts all be long, straight and safe. BB


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*backcastnig tips...*

neil, thanks for the reel. as soon as i get some line on it, look out. your observations of my backcaster were very encouraging. see you in the record books. 

ralph


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Glad You Made It Home Safe*

Thanks for making it all possible!

Looking forward to catching fish in the Spring!


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Many Thanks!!!*

Neil, My wife and I say thank you for your help.  Larry.


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

Hello there smoking partner!
Thanks for the instruction-great time.
Can I bother you to tell me where I might find a kit that
might contain all those goodies you use to make those
nice fishing rigs? I saw one on the Veals website, would you 
recommend it?
Thanks again 
Gordon


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi Gordon - good to meet you too. 
Okay, rigs: the kit will be fine, but it will NOT have the double crimps I use. My local shop does have them however as we sort of figured the double crimp thing out together. I can get them to put a starter pack together complete with the double crimps, but you will need the right pliers. Cabela and Bass Pro have them but they are around $30 a pair.
Anyone else want a set of bits I can get them done at the shop - Marsh Tackle - in a few days. 
Sugestion, I will sort out a set of bits to make a selection of say three different traces, four of each and cost it out excluding the pliers and mono and get back in a day or so. I will also throw in som line drawings of rigs I use. 
Being away is great but getting back to a pile of work is a pain! Take care all - BB


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Count me in.*

Will order a set when you have the details sorted out.

Do you happen to know the model crimpers you recommend?

jedi


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Jedi*

The force is truly strong, you read my mind.
Neil I'm interested also.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Blackbeard !!!*

I like making my own rigs. Is a set of bits the same as a bunch of pieces?  We are going to buy enough stuff to make 12 rigs? Can we get double that amount? Will the pieces come in one of those plastic boxes to keep the pieces separate? And the price? I am interested!!!! Do you have a specific model # for the crimpers to use, from our shops?  Thanks, Larry.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Larry,
Check page 42 of the Cabelas 2003 Saltwater catalog. Item #NP-31-6148 crimping tool, designed to crimp double-barreled leader sleeves, $29.95. The website is www.cabelas.com.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

I'd bet Cabela's is about to get a butt-load of orders for those things!


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hey guys, it's 8am here and I will be down at the shop this morning to get you a price for a pile of components - and box - to make 12 and 24 rigs. 
Yes, a heap is a good as a pile - if you like roses.
Have fun - BB


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks Neil,
The kit sounds great. I'd like one to make 24 rigs.
My Paypal account is already setup or we can arrange payment any other way you suggest. Could you get it to include some of those pretty little salmon and lime green beads? 
Thanks again
Gordon


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

niel. glad you made it backwith ease. i wanted to make it the second week also, but got invited to go to cooperstown, n.y. to the baseball hall of fame. my grandson was in a tournament and i just had to go. i,m very fond of that boy. i had a great time at the clinic, but it seemed short. hope to see you again soon. i am, also interested in that 24 pack. will get back when i see you have it ready.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I'd like a 24 rig set please.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*24-rig set !!!*

Hey Neil!! A 24 rig set sounds good to me. I got the old style(but brand new) Sidewinder from James, and I like it. It is not as stiff as my Vmax F1. Thanks, Larry.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Larry*

Glad you made it home safely. I enjoyed fishing with you yesterday! Hope you enjoy the fish.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Catfish...*

Richard, That catfish will provide us with a nice meal. Larry.


----------

